# Stihl Recall



## Graybeard (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016...er-Brushcutters-Pole-Pruners-and-KombiMotors/

Don't know if this applies but thought someone might benefit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm just about to buy a Stihl pole saw. I'll make sure I don't get one of the bad ones. Thanks. Gary


----------

